# Is fleece safe?



## sarah92lynn (Nov 5, 2012)

I know a lot of people have fleece blankets in their bunny condos, and now that my bun is litter trained I want to put some blankets in her cage for her but she might want to dig and chew on it..can that be harmful to her?


----------



## ldoerr (Nov 5, 2012)

I use fleece in my rabbits cages. It is safer to use than regular fabric. I think that digging is perfectly fine for them.


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 5, 2012)

I also have fleece. It is stapled around boards so it's pulled tight so they don't really have any loose edges to chew on. But I think it's fine.


----------



## sarah92lynn (Nov 5, 2012)

I don't mind her digging, it's just that her digging comes with chewing. Haha I'll probably just put blankets in there & see how she does..hopefully she'll just lay on it.  Thanks!


----------



## sarah92lynn (Nov 5, 2012)

Ohh yeah, good idea. I just wanted to make sure it wouldn't hurt her wittle tummy


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Nov 5, 2012)

Any fabric can be dangerous if eaten. What makes fleece safer is that it doesn't unravel like a towel will, so there aren't any loose threads that can pose a big problem. 

I haven't had a problem with my rabbits eating fleece. Even with holes in some of the blankets, then tend to leave them alone. Some will dig and cause holes that way, but they don't seem to chew it.


----------



## whitelop (Nov 5, 2012)

My bun will pick at her fleece blanket and dig at it. I think thats pretty normal. She doesn't eat it though. If she happens to get a little bit of fabric in her mouth, she will spit it out. 
My bun will also chew on a towel before she'll chew on anything else. She has velvet blankets and fleece, but if I have to put a towel in, she'll chew the towel.


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 6, 2012)

mine have chewed at their fleece at times, not sure if they actually swallow it, but the thing with fleece is that the fibers are *really* short so they'll pass through rather than causing an obstruction.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Nov 6, 2012)

Ripely chews his up when he's mad at me.  But, other than that its great and I love all of the funs colors/patterns it comes in.


----------

